# Some tips on hell safari: part 2



## Ray-ACP (Jan 18, 2018)

Here's some tips I picked up to get us all through this dreadful second event xD

1: You only need 40 white winters and 20 gold winters to get all rovers items. (task 3 for gold is a duplicate rover mug and task 4 is just leaf tickets).

2. Start a rotation with 2 other friends, have Guy A give to Guy B, B to C and C to A. Have 10 flowers constantly up and constantly regrow 10. This method has helped me a little as the butterflies Guy A gives to B could essentially make it through to C if you're lucky as well as C getting B's anyway.

3. With the rotation you'll also get white seeds from every butterfly you give, eventually sustaining yourself. Just in case though do as many requests as you can.

4. Don't forget to water your plants at least once in the 4 hour growing period as to not waste time from the timer stopping.

5.. Event ends 22nd 6am, in order to get the bare minimum (all rover items and no extras) as of today, you need to have 10 whites and 5 gold by the end of each day! (4 days left)

6.. Don't stress, with this technique it's picking up for us so I think we'll definitely make it.

7.. Submit feedback to nintendo telling them we're all dying of stress.

Good luck!


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 18, 2018)

Thank you for the tip, I was thinking the same thing do the bare minimum and get the counter and rocking chair


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 18, 2018)

Good tips.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 18, 2018)

Remnantique said:


> Here's some tips I picked up to get us all through this dreadful second event xD
> 
> 1: You only need 40 white winters and 20 gold winters to get all rovers items. (task 3 for gold is a duplicate rover mug and task 4 is just leaf tickets).
> 
> ...



These are all great tips. I would add that if you are going to spend leaf tickets, consider sinking them into the white butterflies (even though the gold seems to be more rare?). As Remantique mentioned above, you need 40 white to get all of the unique furniture and only half that amount of the gold butterflies.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 18, 2018)

Yea it's kind of annoying that you get rover's wall twice from gold/white but you got to get through that duplicate to get to the other stuff lol

Another tip someone told me is if you have flower food, use 2 per flower so that they co-align with normal request reset times (flowers become 3 hours with 2 food). So you can sync your flowers being done with your requests being refreshed.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 18, 2018)

Remnantique said:


> Yea it's kind of annoying that you get rover's wall twice from gold/white but you got to get through that duplicate to get to the other stuff lol
> 
> Another tip someone told me is if you have flower food, use 2 per flower so that they co-align with normal request reset times (flowers become 3 hours with 2 food). So you can sync your flowers being done with your requests being refreshed.



YES!! I started doing this before I saw your post, and it has been speeding things up a bit. I hadn't used much of my flower food stock up until this point anyhoo, and I purchased more with my red dahlias, so I still have quite a bit to use for the remainder of the event. I'm also trying to save a bit for the last day of the event in case I need to speed up one final crop to finish up my goals.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 18, 2018)

Wow. It's no wonder these winter butterflies are hard to catch. You don't need a lot.


----------



## Vonny (Jan 18, 2018)

I blew 300 tickets and it’s made this event much less stressful. Now I only need a few more of each.


----------



## arbra (Jan 18, 2018)

This event is SOOOOOO stressful for me, in animal crossing which is supposed to be laid back.  They could have made the event 10 days each part and that would have helped alot (especially with the stupid catch rates).


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 18, 2018)

Vonny said:


> I blew 300 tickets and it’s made this event much less stressful. Now I only need a few more of each.



Same here. I had almost 900 tickets and decided to spend some of them on the part 2 of this event. I was getting so stressed and decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 19, 2018)

Your tips were helpful


----------



## WolfyWolf (Jan 19, 2018)

Does anyone want to be my butterfly buddy? I just want that friggen mug.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm almost at the bare minimum thanks to this but the golds are failing hard lol I got 13 butterflies and got like 1 out of it lol


----------

